# clen diet



## Blackbird (Jul 27, 2005)

I put on  some fat in the mid section during my last cycle and I want to kill it before the next one.  I've never had to worry about body fat but I guess time is catching up to me now.  How does this sound for a clen cycle diet.
Meal 1 Scrambled egg white sandwich on whole wheat
       2. protein bar, natural peanut butter on whole wheat
       3. chicken breast on whole wheat, yogurt, whey shake, piece of fruit.
       4. natty peanut butter sand. protein bar
       5. Dinner,usually chicken with some pasta and greens
       6.whey shake and a snack
tons of water throughout the day pluse 10 grams of creatine,one before,one after workout. 40mcg clen ed


----------



## TexasCreed (Jul 27, 2005)

I use something similar to that, but i dont have too much carbs at dinner, like pasta, unless im going to workout late that night.  that is where u gain weight.  for my last meal/snack, i drink alot of water and possibly a low carb bar


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jul 27, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> I put on  some fat in the mid section during my last cycle and I want to kill it before the next one.  I've never had to worry about body fat but I guess time is catching up to me now.  How does this sound for a clen cycle diet.
> Meal 1 Scrambled egg white sandwich on whole wheat
> 2. protein bar, natural peanut butter on whole wheat
> 3. chicken breast on whole wheat, yogurt, whey shake, piece of fruit.
> ...



creatine would obviously cause bloat, making you look a bit puffier......I would adjust a few things.  

1. egg whites (i'm assuming you're not eating just 1 egg white) 1/2 cup of oats
2. protein bar (or shake w/ flax) and piece of fruit
3. chicken breast with some veggies
4.(lets call this PWO meal) protein shake with dextrose (i use gatorade)
5. chicken breast with veggies and another carb (maybe a sweet potato, oats, or pasta like you have planned)
6. shake with some flax

this would be a decent cutting diet, regardless if you're on clen or not.......you can try your plan out as it may work with the clen as well as a good cardio routine, if not, give this a try.  you can tweak a bit to your liking but this is pretty standard.


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 27, 2005)

I know gatorade is good for pwo but I take creatine and whey post workout.  I tried the combo of all  3 before, made me want to puke.  I can give it another shot though.


----------

